# What did you buy from Spitfire's Wishlist?



## tokatila (Dec 25, 2018)

My humble list:


----------



## whiskers (Dec 25, 2018)

tokatila said:


> Current purchases (will be updated...)
> 
> 1) Alternative Solo Strings 89,40 €
> (had Cello and Violin already)


What's the difference from alternative solo strings and spitfire solo strings? I think I only put SSS on my list.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 25, 2018)

nothing yet - budget is constrained by the Christmas shopping I did for the kiddies, so I'm trying to figure out which ones will give me the most bang for the buck.

I am considering Studio Strings (basic), Alternative Solo Strings, Igeneous Electric Cello, and maybe British Drama Toolkit. The challenge, as always, if trying to guess what sort of projects will come with the new year. I know I am writing music for a theatrical production of "Baker Street Irregulars", and I hope to land a couple others, but nothing else is cast in stone yet.

I would have been really good at being independently wealthy<G>!


----------



## CT (Dec 25, 2018)

Nothin'. No more money. This has been a Spitfire year for me, though, thanks to their deals and overall generosity. 

I won the Bohemian collection during 2017's Black Friday tombola and got the free Euphone too. Grabbed Albion V during the last Wish List. Upgraded to Alternative Solo Strings when they replaced my Artisan Violin/Cello. Orchestral Swarm was thanks to the Spring Wish List, I think? Got Studio Strings and Brass, and the choir, on promo pricing. Union Chapel organ through the November discount. Not to mention lots of LABS stuff, old and new.

Can't complain....


----------



## ka00 (Dec 25, 2018)

I am waiting for the code but will be going for HZS. I could be wrong, but I don’t think it’s ever been discounted by this much until now.


----------



## AlanLastufka (Dec 25, 2018)

I haven't received my email yet, hope they will allow extensions if there was a server problem sending out the emails. But I have a wishlist full of stuff that I added days ago.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 25, 2018)

I have avoided their products because there are so many I would like. So if I delved into it, it would be a bottomless pithole for me. If they decide on a cloud subscription service, I would jump on it like a desperate teenager at the disco..


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 25, 2018)

whiskers said:


> What's the difference from alternative solo strings and spitfire solo strings? I think I only put SSS on my list.


https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...09680993-A-Guide-to-Spitfire-String-Libraries

Here you go!


----------



## Bear Market (Dec 25, 2018)

I upgraded my HZ percussion to Pro to get the additional stereo mixes. I've previously done the same with SSO and SCS and it is a great ram-saver (and sounds great too!).


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 25, 2018)

Studio Strings core! Played around with a few patches whilst taking a break from the food / drinks and loving the sound of it!


----------



## richhickey (Dec 25, 2018)

Bohemian Collection (BHCT and LCO, already had Alternative Solo Strings)
Ricotti Mallets


----------



## tokatila (Dec 25, 2018)

Added Hans Zimmer Professional Bundle. Because.

Of this.


----------



## Matt Riley (Dec 25, 2018)

I blew my budget in November so I'm going to pass. If they had offered a bigger discount, it might have been a different story. I'm kind of relieved that they didn't though


----------



## kevthurman (Dec 25, 2018)

I haven't got any codes yet, so what kind of discounts should I expect? Is it the same for every product? (I belive my wishlist consists of HZ percussion, SSW, and EW choir.)


----------



## Bear Market (Dec 25, 2018)

kevthurman said:


> I haven't got any codes yet, so what kind of discounts should I expect? Is it the same for every product? (I belive my wishlist consists of HZ percussion, SSW, and EW choir.)



It is usually 40% off individual products, and 30% off collections.


----------



## HelixK (Dec 25, 2018)

Studio Strings and EWC


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

nothing.


yet.


----------



## MrHStudio (Dec 25, 2018)

Once i’ve Put up with two days of my wife’s family she is buying me Skaila’s Harp !


----------



## Mr. Ha (Dec 25, 2018)

I might get Spitfire Solo Strings as I will be working on some smaller stuff that won’t have a big string section.

I also plan on writing some string trio and Quartette music so solo strings would be great to have!


----------



## Erick - BVA (Dec 25, 2018)

Unfortunately nothing since I had no more budget left.


----------



## KallumS (Dec 25, 2018)

Unfortunately I didn't feel the need to get anything from my wishlist - my needs have already been catered for by Orchestral Tools, 8dio and Sonokinetic. Maybe next year.


----------



## oxo (Dec 25, 2018)

this one:


----------



## whiskers (Dec 25, 2018)

oxo said:


> this one:


let me know how it is!


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 25, 2018)

currently 1 of 4 downloads


----------



## oxo (Dec 25, 2018)

whiskers said:


> let me know how it is!



i knew what i was getting into. i've watched all the videos on youtube. for the full price i would never have bought it, because the content is too little for the money (in my opinion). for example, other EVO-libraries have many more EVOs for the same money. but at 40% you can buy it.
and i was a little confused when i looked into the kontakt sample editor. if i have seen correctly, then all articulations of the "waves" are generated from the same samples. long, short, trem, vib, etc were not recorded separately, but processd with kontakt to produce different articulations from the same samples. but it works.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 25, 2018)

I am contemplating to do a thermonuclear purchase...:

*Olafur collection* - I definitely want (and will buy) the Chamber Evolutions, but the other two seem lovely too. Have been eyeing them for long, this might be the time to give in to the temptation.
*North 7 Vintage keys*. This one definitely. Also a long time wish. Watched a video again and listened to the presets... sold.
*Spitfire Solo Strings:* love the sound in the video's, and love the idea of blending them with OACE. The most expensive single item on my list. Have to think about it a bit more.
*Spitfire Studio Strings*. Again: really like the sound in the demo's and video's. Seems to be a good overall string library. Don't know for sure if it will work well with OACE and SStS though, as they were recorded in the big hall and the Studio Strings were not.
*Chrysalis.* Sold by the walkthrough, and relatively cheap.

Still a 1100+ euro's purchase, so I have to carefully consider. Planning to do an indie pop album with just Spitfire libs (and my voice)....


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 25, 2018)

I did not get an email from Spitfire. No Bernard Hermann for me...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 25, 2018)

I have been away a days now, so not sure how it is working this year?

Should we automatically get codes for the products in our wishlist... because I have not received any and I certainly re-subbed to the emails last week


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 25, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I have been away a days now, so not sure how it is working this year?
> 
> Should we automatically get codes for the products in our wishlist... because I have not received any and I certainly re-subbed to the emails last week


Did you check your communications profile for your account on SFA's site to make sure your email preferences are set to allow emails from SFA?

If you haven't done so already once you do you'll receive a confirmation email you need to respond to as well.

Then after that, in a bit, I'd recommend that you go back a recheck that they're all still checked. Mine somehow reverted back to unchecked at some point today after I checked them off earlier this morning.


----------



## TheSigillite (Dec 25, 2018)

can anyone share how long the wishlist offers last? I still haven't received my email to verify, thanks.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 25, 2018)

TheSigillite said:


> can anyone share how long the wishlist offers last? I still haven't received my email to verify, thanks.


Until the 31st, so wouldn't worry


----------



## whiskers (Dec 25, 2018)

TheSigillite said:


> can anyone share how long the wishlist offers last? I still haven't received my email to verify, thanks.


glad I'm not the only one.

Hoping for OACE, BDT, and Tundra. Not sure about the other Olafurs though. Wish there was a bundle with those three.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

lp59burst said:


> Did you check your communications profile for your account on SFA's site to make sure your email preferences are set to allow emails from SFA?
> 
> If you haven't done so already once you do you'll receive a confirmation email you need to respond to as well.
> 
> Then after that, in a bit, I'd recommend that you go back a recheck that they're all still checked. Mine somehow reverted back to unchecked at some point today after I checked them off earlier this morning.



this?


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 25, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> this?


Affirmative...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

this doesn't look good...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 25, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> this doesn't look good...


That happened to me last year, but it was all sorted out in two days


----------



## thecomposer10 (Dec 25, 2018)

Just got the email! Purchased EWC and BDT. Very excited to get my hands on them and give them a try.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 25, 2018)

Did not buy. Still out of budget for these premium VSTi.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 25, 2018)

Starting to think it might be time to send an email to support.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 25, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> Starting to think it might be time to send an email to support.


I just got mine -- hold fast!!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> Starting to think it might be time to send an email to support.



I did earlier.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

whiskers said:


> I just got mine -- hold fast!!




Congrats!


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 25, 2018)

whiskers said:


> I just got mine -- hold fast!!


I’m not sure the email thing was checked. I mean, I checked it but it didn’t take until I did it on safari a few hours ago.


----------



## Jshippjr (Dec 25, 2018)

I never received any gift email. I'm registered, put in my wish-list, It is now officially 12/26/18 (Eastern Standard Time).... I do something wrong? Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## JohnBMears (Dec 25, 2018)

Jshippjr said:


> I never received any gift email. I'm registered, put in my wish-list, It is now officially 12/26/18 (Eastern Standard Time).... I do something wrong? Anyone else in the same boat?



Same boat here, never got an email...


----------



## sylent01 (Dec 25, 2018)

Mine finally arrived at 11:30pm (5:30 gmt) -and hello, 1st post.


----------



## Forecheck (Dec 25, 2018)

Just received my email! So hang in there if you haven't got yours yet!! 

Picked up SCS, which was the one I really wanted. Will have to resist temptation of the others I threw on the list in case the discounts were higher that expected.


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 25, 2018)

Thinking about the solo strings (I didn't expect a 40% discount on an already discounted library so soon after its release) and the alternative solo strings, letting go of phobos and the orchestral swarms. I'm visiting my family over Christmas, so I cannot download anything anyway. It gives me some more time to think about it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 25, 2018)

Jshippjr said:


> I never received any gift email. I'm registered, put in my wish-list, It is now officially 12/26/18 (Eastern Standard Time).... I do something wrong? Anyone else in the same boat?


I finally sent an email to support, but they won’t be working until the 27th. So we will have to wait. Good to know I’m not the only one though.


----------



## ender7 (Dec 25, 2018)

Does anyone have the Andy Findon kit bags? I’m interested in the shakuhachi but can’t find enough samples to tell how nice it is compared to a few other I’m looking at.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 25, 2018)

ender7 said:


> Does anyone have the Andy Findon kit bags? I’m interested in the shakuhachi but can’t find enough samples to tell how nice it is compared to a few other I’m looking at.


I have it. I'm currently in a hotel room with no controller but if you sent me a midi file I could send it to you with the shakuhachi loaded as the instrument.


----------



## Mega (Dec 25, 2018)

I wanted it for a while and now I have it! Albion III 
(my email arrived at 9:25 PST)


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 26, 2018)

lp59burst said:


> Did you check your communications profile for your account on SFA's site to make sure your email preferences are set to allow emails from SFA?
> 
> If you haven't done so already once you do you'll receive a confirmation email you need to respond to as well.
> 
> Then after that, in a bit, I'd recommend that you go back a recheck that they're all still checked. Mine somehow reverted back to unchecked at some point today after I checked them off earlier this morning.


Have emailed support as the emails with codes have all been sent now, but I did not receive one. As you said, my communications prefs had reverted back and I resolved that yesterday. So will have to try anf get support to sort me out now... oh well


----------



## Nicholas B (Dec 26, 2018)

Downloading HZ Strings & Percussion. Thank you Rodney x


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 26, 2018)

Bear Market said:


> I upgraded my HZ percussion to Pro to get the additional stereo mixes. I've previously done the same with SSO and SCS and it is a great ram-saver (and sounds great too!).


What did that cost if I may ask?


----------



## Akarin (Dec 26, 2018)

I just wanted the Gwilym Simcock Piano but didn't get the email. I opened a ticket with the support.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 26, 2018)

So far, I've only purchased Spitfire Solo Strings


----------



## Bear Market (Dec 26, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> What did that cost if I may ask?



EUR 120 with the Christmas discount 

The additional mics and mixes for SSO were on a fire sale a few months back for (i believe) EUR 99 each.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 26, 2018)

Bear Market said:


> EUR 120 with the Christmas discount
> 
> The additional mics and mixes for SSO were on a fire sale a few months back for (i believe) EUR 99 each.


Good deal! Should've put that in my wishlist also!


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 26, 2018)

Still nothing but i guess it will be the Choir. Sadly i need another extern SSD before. I wish there was a bit smaller version with just 3 mics.
However, it´s exact the kind of choir i really want. 40% less is a great deal for me and for the money saved i can get a good extern 1TB SSD on top.


----------



## LinusW (Dec 26, 2018)

Studio Strings


----------



## whiskers (Dec 26, 2018)

Man im torn;

2018 Core (Studio Strings, Solo Strings, BDT)

Olafur Bundle

Or

Scandi (Tundra, OACE, OAE)

Or

Tundra + either BDT or OACE

hmmm


----------



## thecomposer10 (Dec 26, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Man im torn;
> 
> 2018 Core (Studio Strings, Solo Strings, BDT)
> 
> ...



I’d recommend the Scandi bundle. I love OACE and OAE is underrated and quite good. I don’t have Tundra but have heard great things here. Solo strings is a hit or a miss for people - I really like it but I also use the Joshua Bell violin by Embertone when I really want a violin line to shine. And of course, SSoS won’t mix as well with Studio Strings, which were recorded dry. Just my two cents.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 26, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Man im torn;
> 
> 2018 Core (Studio Strings, Solo Strings, BDT)
> 
> ...


That's a very hard decision, because except for the first option, they are all giving you inflections on a sound world (but they are not at all redundant) and so much will depend on your own particular quirks and what you want to emphasize in that sound world. The first option as a whole gives you more an all-around chamber orchestra (without brass, double reeds, or legato for the winds—but very serviceable for a particular sound commonly encountered in TV scoring in particular).


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 26, 2018)

thecomposer10 said:


> I’d recommend the Scandi bundle. I love OACE and OAE is underrated and quite good. I don’t have Tundra but have heard great things here. Solo strings is a hit or a miss for people - I really like it but I also use the Joshua Bell violin by Embertone when I really want a violin line to shine. And of course, SSoS won’t mix as well with Studio Strings, which were recorded dry. Just my two cents.


Folks I've had discussions with haven't found mixing SSoS with SStS especially difficult if SSoS are being treated as soloists, but the calibrations between the sections and soloists do not seem to be quite as precise as with SSyS and SCS so it requires more midi work to use SSoS as first chairs for SStS.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 26, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> That's a very hard decision, because except for the first option, they are all giving you inflections on a sound world (but they are not at all redundant) and so much will depend on your own particular quirks and what you want to emphasize in that sound world. The first option as a whole gives you more an all-around chamber orchestra (without brass, double reeds, or legato for the winds—but very serviceable for a particular sound commonly encountered in TV scoring in particular).


My main issue with #1 is I already have other strings. I'm sure SFA is better quality, but seems the other options in my list would be more likely to offer articulations I don't have yet.

I am deciding if I want OAE or OACT.

Should probably check Albion III too


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 26, 2018)

How are the servers running in the western US? Thinking about the bespoke drive route.

Gonna walk around the block a few times, then if the concept still seems less than insane, I'll release the plastic.

Upgrade to Chamber Strings Pro (because it costs almost nothing, now)
Bernard Herrmann Toolkit (because I should have got it long ago)
London Chamber Orchestra (because it's sooo different)
Studio Strings Pro (because it's The Future...maybe)
Studio Brass Pro (because it's The Future...maybe)

When I learned to play the piano, I somehow got by with an out-of-tune upright painted light blue-green. Maybe I'm over compensating.

PS: those of you I see on the fence about Tundra...just do it! Strings are awesome, especially so for softer choral accompaniment, start with EWC Evo #41. Winds and brass aren't a lot of use for mainstream stuff, but they do things otherwise not available. The sound design stuff and Vral are a big meh! for me, but maybe not for you. Tundra seems almost application-specific to Arvo Part type compositions, and in that sense there are very few libs that hold together as cohesively as does Tundra.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 26, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> How are the servers running in the western US? Thinking about the bespoke drive route.
> 
> Gonna walk around the block a few times, then if the concept still seems less than insane, I'll release the plastic.
> 
> ...


Definitely want Tundra. Trying to decide between Scandi bundle or Albion II + V


----------



## micrologus (Dec 26, 2018)

Whitacre choir


----------



## tokatila (Dec 26, 2018)

Eric Whitaker Vs. Bernard Herrmanian+LCO.

God damn it, this shite is hard. I have multiple choirs, but nothing recorded in Air Lyndhurst.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 26, 2018)

I still never got an email, not that it matters since I'm not budgeted for any more Spitfire stuff right now... I did confirm the subscription and the wishlist, and did get their brass ad mail today.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Dec 26, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I still never got an email, not that it matters since I'm not budgeted for any more Spitfire stuff right now... I did confirm the subscription and the wishlist, and did get their brass ad mail today.


Write them a mail, they mentioned earlier in another thread that they would solve stuff like that if you just contact them.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 26, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> Write them a mail, they mentioned earlier in another thread that they would solve stuff like that if you just contact them.



Thanks, but do you really think they want an email from me informing them that I'm not planning to purchase anything? Though part of me is curious about what they'd actually offer I guess...


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 26, 2018)

tokatila said:


> Eric Whitaker Vs. Bernard Herrmanian+LCO.
> 
> God damn it, this shite is hard. I have multiple choirs, but nothing recorded in Air Lyndhurst.


I'm also deciding between the Whitacre choir and BHCT.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 26, 2018)

Too handsome to say no to. Bought.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 26, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Thanks, but do you really think they want an email from me informing them that I'm not planning to purchase anything? Though part of me is curious about what they'd actually offer I guess...



from my recent chat with Spitfire on Facebook, i MAY reconsider if they come through tomorrow, as they mentioned.

So, my "last" list,

Studio Strings Pro (have Brass Pro)

_was considering Solo Strings, but as jbuhler mentioned, blending may be an issue - 
have VSL Solo and CH Solo_

BHCT

Tundra


----------



## whiskers (Dec 26, 2018)

tokatila said:


> Too handsome to say no to. Bought.


Handsome _and _talented... Some people have it all


----------



## tokatila (Dec 26, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Handsome _and _talented... Some people have it all



I always say to my wife that at least I'm tall. Chicks dig that.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 26, 2018)

tokatila said:


> I always say to my wife that at least I'm tall. Chicks dig that.


I'm not tall either. SOL.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 26, 2018)

LinusW said:


> Studio Strings



have you tried it yet?

thoughts?


----------



## StillLife (Dec 26, 2018)

I think I will buy OACE, The OA toolkit and North 7, play around with them tomorrow and then decide whether to add SSoS and/or SStS core.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 26, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I'm also deciding between the Whitacre choir and BHCT.


Tough decision. I have BHCT. It is different because of the combinations. I esp dig the chord articulatiins (mixed flutes!).
I don't have EWC and did not add to my wishlist because I never anticipated a discount above edu for this new library. If I had add it, I probably would have bought it, since that labs fragment is so nice.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 26, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> How are the servers running in the western US? Thinking about the bespoke drive route.
> 
> Gonna walk around the block a few times, then if the concept still seems less than insane, I'll release the plastic.
> 
> ...


Never had a problem downloading from Spitfire


----------



## whiskers (Dec 26, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I'm also deciding between the Whitacre choir and BHCT.


My gut says you should go with EW, If you don't mind being limited to his style largely. You've been eyeing it some time, and you've said you're not sure how you'd fit BHCT into your workflow yet. Get EWC now and BHCT next Christmas if you still want it.

Treat yoself


----------



## whiskers (Dec 26, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> Never had a problem downloading from Spitfire


@Bill the Lesser aren't the hard drives a not more expensive? I wouldn't get them unless you're desperate.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 26, 2018)

whiskers said:


> @Bill the Lesser aren't the hard drives a not more expensive? I wouldn't get them unless you're desperate.


The drives are $80, but then you've got a backup and probably space to backup other stuff as well.

The problem with Spitfire downloads in my location is that they invariably run at 30mbps over my last several downloads. 13 hours for EWC, so snailmailing the drive might even be almost as fast. OTOH Continuata is invariably 300mbps. Ahem...just sayin.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 26, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> The drives are $80, but then you've got a backup and probably space to backup other stuff as well.
> 
> The problem with Spitfire downloads in my location is that they invariably run at 30mbps over my last several downloads. 13 hours for EWC, so snailmailing the drive might even be almost as fast. OTOH Continuata is invariably 300mbps. Ahem...just sayin.


wasn't aware it was that cheap. Now I'm tempted with that as well!


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 26, 2018)

Well, I’ve been downloading Largo all day. It got stuck at 76%, so I’m doing a manual download. Only I’m not watching it closely, so downloading 5 files at a time and checking back in an hour or 3 to find it is done and start the next set. I think there are over 50 files. Sigh. The hard drive sounds good.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 26, 2018)

These acronyms are getting out of control. I think we need a sticky with definitions...


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 26, 2018)

+1


----------



## tokatila (Dec 27, 2018)

Decided against Bohemian since I bought Eric WhiteTaker and went for only these Southampton strings.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

tokatila said:


> Decided against Bohemian since I bought Eric WhiteTaker and went for only these Southampton strings.



Nice


----------



## rollasoc (Dec 27, 2018)

Decided to not partake, this time. Lots of things I want, not so sure about what I actually need. I went through my music PC yesterday and am close to running out of space on several drives, so have ordered a new hard drive instead. So upgrading my PC a little is a better use of funds at the moment.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

Albion V Tundra

Spitfire Studio Strings Professional

Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit

Evo Grid 4

With London Contemporary Orchestra, Alternative Solo Strings, and Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions hanging in my Wish List for a few more days.


----------



## DavidY (Dec 27, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> These acronyms are getting out of control. I think we need a sticky with definitions...



There is indeed, over in the newbies section of the forum, a sticky with definitions...
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/glossary-of-vi-c-abbreviations.67167/


----------



## bror74 (Dec 27, 2018)

Just realised I put the wrong library in my wishlist. Was gonna put solo string. You thnk I can get a second chance on the christmasgift thing? Pliiis help!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

bror74 said:


> Just realised I put the wrong library in my wishlist. Was gonna put solo string. You thnk I can get a second chance on the christmasgift thing? Pliiis help!



send them a support ticket request.

they just now responded to mine.

can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Fry777 (Dec 27, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> send them a support ticket request.
> 
> they just now responded to mine.
> 
> can't hurt to ask.



When did you send your ticket? I sent one too as I haven't received any codes so far, despite checking with their support I was indeed subscribed to their newsletter beforehand...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

Fry777 said:


> When did you send your ticket? I sent one too as I haven't received any codes so far, despite checking with their support I was indeed subscribed to their newsletter beforehand...



they responded to my support ticket from 12-25-2018.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 27, 2018)

Hmm, not sure what it going on this time. We only have a few days left and I remember someone here saying that they would be off until the 26th. Not sure I will get an email on time now


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello all. We're working away through the support tickets all day today and tomorrow. We generally start with the earliest messages first, but we'll get through them!

Luke


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 27, 2018)

My wish for at least 2 years : Chamber Strings.
And Studio Brass (basic).


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 27, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Albion V Tundra
> 
> Spitfire Studio Strings Professional
> 
> ...


I love watching your buy list change completely by the hour! I’m going to miss that.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 27, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I love watching your buy list change completely by the hour! I’m going to miss that.



I'm sure it's not finished... that reserve pot. Can't leave us hanging like this for another year!


----------



## Daniel Taylor (Dec 27, 2018)

Nothing. Waited all day Christmas day to no avail and the same today. Has left somewhat of a sour taste to be honest. So the question is this : Should I just take my money over to Orchestral Tools instead ? If so, wait for the next (if it even happens again) sale ? 

Don't know what to do now.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

rollasoc said:


> Decided to not partake, this time. Lots of things I want, not so sure about what I actually need. I went through my music PC yesterday and am close to running out of space on several drives, so have ordered a new hard drive instead. So upgrading my PC a little is a better use of funds at the moment.


You inspire me


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

Daniel Taylor said:


> Don't know what to do now.


Relax, and don't take it personally. If you want to buy SFA, contact customer service. But crap happens, bound to be technical issues with a heavy load like this.


----------



## Daniel Taylor (Dec 27, 2018)

Well, it was disappointing to wake up Christmas and not get the goodies, I'm a spoiled child 

I was looking at the Symphonic Orchestra Collection (Chamber Strings edition) but the downtime gave me time to look into other peoples thoughts on these sample libraries and now I'm conflicted; the reviews are fairly mixed when it comes to Spitfire Woodwinds which is where I'm looking to expand more into...

The SSO collection at an extra 30% off works out at £888 or £296/library (Brass, Chamber Strings, Woodwinds) if my calculations are correct ? 

The other option is to forgo this Sale and invest in Berlin main series (more expensive but overall better reviews too) 

So it's the choice between 3 Spitfire Libraries or 1 Berlin + maybe an exp (Or just wait for another OT sale)

Help ?!


----------



## CT (Dec 27, 2018)

Daniel Taylor said:


> Help ?!



Listen to more demos, think hard, and spend as wisely as you can.


----------



## Daniel Taylor (Dec 27, 2018)

miket said:


> Think hard



But thinking hard is hard ! I think.


----------



## JT (Dec 27, 2018)

Daniel Taylor said:


> So it's the choice between 3 Spitfire Libraries or 1 Berlin + maybe an exp (Or just wait for another OT sale)
> 
> Help ?!


Berlin is more demanding on your computer resources, that's also a factor.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Dec 27, 2018)

OACE and The Organ. Too good a deal to resist .


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 27, 2018)

Daniel Taylor said:


> Nothing. Waited all day Christmas day to no avail and the same today. Has left somewhat of a sour taste to be honest. So the question is this : Should I just take my money over to Orchestral Tools instead ? If so, wait for the next (if it even happens again) sale ?
> 
> Don't know what to do now.



Did you contact them? If not, "anyone needing codes to contact us through spitfireaudio.com/support"


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 27, 2018)

Been on the fence about LCO, but just listened to Oliver and Homay's demos and damn, those are so fine. Those two are my 30 year old self reaching over 43 years to knock me on the side of the head. Yoohoo! Why aren't you doing stuff like this? Those detuned, slack strings will take some study, I think.

Listening to demos is dangerous, be warned.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

James H said:


> Did you contact them? If not, "anyone needing codes to contact us through spitfireaudio.com/support"


why contact support when you can fret and gripe on the forum?


----------



## StillLife (Dec 27, 2018)

Bought: OACE, OA Toolkit and North 7. Played with them together, in Maschine: big smile on my face.

Contemplating Spitfire Solo Strings and Studio Strings core. Or maybe even the 2018 Core collection, but I am not sure whether I will ever use BDT...


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

StillLife said:


> Bought: OACE, OA Toolkit and North 7. Played with them together, in Maschine: big smile on my face.
> 
> Contemplating Spitfire Solo Strings and Studio Strings core. Or maybe even the 2018 Core collection, but I am not sure whether I will ever use BDT...


Debating on the OA stuff - let me know how you like it!

The thing about BDT - it's nice to just play, but the main reason I like it is because of textures. Which I feel like we could get from other libs. I'm also not sure if I like how it's laid out performance wise. Probably would get used to it though.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 27, 2018)

Studio Brass Pro $ 299. ends tonight ??? Site previously had notice, but not seeing now …..


----------



## Daniel Taylor (Dec 27, 2018)

James H said:


> Did you contact them? If not, "anyone needing codes to contact us through spitfireaudio.com/support"



I did. Luke from Spitfire hooked me up with the codes and I went ahead with the purchase after all, You only live once after all.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 27, 2018)

Daniel Taylor said:


> I did. Luke from Spitfire hooked me up with the codes and I went ahead with the purchase after all, You only live once after all.


That's somewhat reassuring... I opened a support ticket too yesterday but no codes yet. 

I hope someone is still around the office since it's evening in London right now.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 27, 2018)

lp59burst said:


> That's somewhat reassuring... I opened a support ticket too yesterday but no codes yet.
> 
> I hope someone is still around the office since it's evening in London right now.



Maybe give them a poke in the morning, 7pm here now


----------



## Kurosawa (Dec 27, 2018)

Still undecided whether I should go OACE or SStsS..


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> ... and The Organ.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Studio Brass Pro $ 299. ends tonight ??? Site previously had notice, but not seeing now …..



i read the 27th, yes.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

Kurosawa said:


> Still undecided whether I should go OACE or SStsS..



OACE is probably the one thing on my Wish List i will pass on.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> OACE is probably the one thing on my Wish List i will pass on.



not to say it isn't excellent.

but it duplicates some of my current crop.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 27, 2018)

lp59burst said:


> That's somewhat reassuring... I opened a support ticket too yesterday but no codes yet.
> 
> I hope someone is still around the office since it's evening in London right now.


Luke just reached out and he's going to help.
SFA's support team is really top shelf...


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 27, 2018)

I bought EWC, EDNA Earth and Albion 4. I'd really only planned on getting the last of those three, but the discounts were significant enough that I elected not to resist. Having now done a bit of playing around with each of the libraries, I'm glad that I did ... thus far I think all three of them are terrific, and bring something to my arsenal that was absent before.

I allowed myself to indulge on the SA wish list this time (and throughout this holiday season really, having also added things like CSB, CAGE Brass, Dominus, Lacrimosa, Symphonic Shadows, etc.) because I have reasons to believe (reasons I won't be sharing right now) that I won't be spending any more money on sample libraries during the next holiday season, and quite possibly longer, and I want to feel like I've got all of the tools I can possibly need to create the music I wish to create (and I believe that I now do ... aleatoric libraries were especially a gap for me before, but no longer). Furthermore, after this holiday season I have once again quite literally run out of hard drive space for more libraries, so adding more of them after this point would be a significantly more expensive undertaking than just the cost of the libraries themselves.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 27, 2018)

Been listening to YouTube videos. Sometimes I think I should just buy. I hate making decisions. It all sounds good when Paul, Oliver and Christian use them. I know they will sound bad to okay when I use them. But until they invent a VI that can read my mind and just play? I'll be stuck with okay for a while I'm sure. 

I want a good library that will sound better as I improve rather than worse. This is a really good deal. Sigh. 

And I'm hoping if they are the next NKS sale, it won't be the SSS in the sale. Based on the Berlin sale, it will likely be things like the Albions. 

Okay pulling the trigger I think.


----------



## Kurosawa (Dec 27, 2018)

Well, I decided..

currently downloading SStS!


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Dec 27, 2018)

Solo Strings. Took me one day and one night to download. But they are great! ❤️


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

Kurosawa said:


> Well, I decided..
> 
> currently downloading SStS!




Congrats!!!

amazing feature set for under $300!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

down to LCO or ASS.

can you guess which i am leaning into?


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> down to LCO or ASS.
> 
> can you guess which i am leaning into?


Ass


----------



## tokatila (Dec 27, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> down to LCO or ASS.
> 
> can you guess which i am leaning into?



I got them both, so why don't you? Chicken? Cluck cluck, cock-a-doodle-doo


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

tokatila said:


> I got them both, so why don't you? Chicken? Cluck cluck, cock-a-doodle-doo



hmmm.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 27, 2018)

Got my codes... (_thanks Luke_...)

*2018 Professional* & *Chrysalis* so far... (I already own HZS & SStS so the bundle ended up a bit cheaper than buying BDT & SsS individually)

I'm still on the fence about HZPP...  

I know, I'll start a "X" vs. "Y" poll... I'm sure that'll result in a solid consensus on HZPP...   

*UPDATE*: I went with CinePerc on sale and passed on HZPP...


----------



## CT (Dec 27, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> hmmm.



They are sweet together....


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 27, 2018)

Still nothing but thinking still of EWC, StudioStringsCore (but i wished i get the close only mics here for even more dry sound). The pro sounds great but a bit too much yet. Is there an upgrade path to the pro if i decide one day i want more?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

miket said:


> They are sweet together....



okay, okay.

added and bought.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 27, 2018)

To Core or not to Core, that is the question. Though I guess I need solo strings.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> To Core or not to Core, that is the question. Though I guess I need solo strings.


What strings do you have currently?


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

hmmm...


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> What strings do you have currently?


solo? Kirk Hunter and 8Dio - not the Century ones. but pretty much everything else strings....

I have HWS, but not the soloists. Truthfully my Wishlist had the Alternative Solo Strings, but the Core has the regular solo strings that have good reviews. And Core has two other things on my wish list. And buying the bundle comes out at about 44% off. So, it is a good deal.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> solo? Kirk Hunter and 8Dio - not the Century ones. but pretty much everything else strings....
> 
> I have HWS, but not the soloists. Truthfully my Wishlist had the Alternative Solo Strings, but the Core has the regular solo strings that have good reviews. And Core has two other things on my wish list. And buying the bundle comes out at about 44% off. So, it is a good deal.



i went with LCO and ASS as a final hurrah.

thought about SF Solo, but i went with the Studio Series - i have the drier VSL and CH Solo Strings.


----------



## artomatic (Dec 27, 2018)

Alt. Solo Strings


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

OK, someone convince me not to buy BHCT. It sounds so inspiring!


----------



## cug (Dec 27, 2018)

lp59burst said:


> Got my codes... (_thanks Luke_...)


Glad to hear that some folks are still getting their codes today. I have not received mine yet although I did hear from Luke this morning so maybe tomorrow? It's been a long wait. :(


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> OK, someone convince me not to buy BHCT. It sounds so inspiring!


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

cug said:


> Glad to hear that some folks are still getting their codes today. I have not received mine yet although I did hear from Luke this morning so maybe tomorrow? It's been a long wait. :(


as you may have already heard, all individual items are 40% off, bundles are 30%. So maybe spend this time deciding what you want, if you haven't already. You still have 3 days, so you should be fine


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


>


Do you own it? Thoughts? Wondering about it in less 'horror'/actiony contexts (I know, it's great for that.) Love the sounds. So much life and texture.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 27, 2018)

Mr. Whiskers. There is so much there in BHCT. I wish it had an Evo to bring it all together for inspiration. 
But it was worth every penny.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Do you own it? Thoughts? Wondering about it in less 'horror'/actiony contexts (I know, it's great for that.) Love the sounds. So much life and texture.



downloading now.

i think it has MANY more uses than just horror.


----------



## Karma (Dec 27, 2018)

cug said:


> Glad to hear that some folks are still getting their codes today. I have not received mine yet although I did hear from Luke this morning so maybe tomorrow? It's been a long wait. :(


Sorry, I probably replied to you as I was finishing up. Don't worry you'll get a response first thing tomorrow.


----------



## sourcefor (Dec 27, 2018)

Studio Strings VS LASS? Go....


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

Karma said:


> Sorry, I probably replied to you as I was finishing up. Don't worry you'll get a response first thing tomorrow.


SFA support is doing a bang-up job. Appreciate you all.

While you're here @Karma - if you had to pick one spitfire lib, what would it be?


----------



## StillLife (Dec 27, 2018)

Now, contemplating the solo strings: As I already have the Artisans, ASS will be cheap. Spitfire Solo Strings is tempting also, should I buy both? I wished I could trade BDT for ASS in the 2018 bundle, as I also like SStS very much, but don't think I will have any use for BDT.. Ah, decisions, decisions...


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 27, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i went with LCO and ASS as a final hurrah.
> 
> thought about SF Solo, but i went with the Studio Series - i have the drier VSL and CH Solo Strings.


Okay... Ah, figured out ASS. Yeah, I wouldn't mind ASS, but if I get Core, I get Solo + Studio basic + BDT. So a good selection for a bit better of a deal. And? I have too much stuff now. I think I am saying no more. At least until the next NKS sale....  And maybe Soundiron Glass Beach.


----------



## Studio E (Dec 27, 2018)

I just bought Chamber Evolutions. I just love parts of the demos. It sounds like the type of thing you sneak into a score and really elevate the realism.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

styledelk said:


> Mr. Whiskers. There is so much there in BHCT. I wish it had an Evo to bring it all together for inspiration.
> But it was worth every penny.


do you have anything you've done with it that you wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## styledelk (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> do you have anything you've done with it that you wouldn't mind sharing?


It's all on my still-packed Windows desktop, but let me see if I can just improvise something with it exclusively real quick.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

styledelk said:


> It's all on my still-packed Windows desktop, but let me see if I can just improvise something with it exclusively real quick.


thank you sir!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> SFA support is doing a bang-up job. Appreciate you all.



yes they are!!!

stellar work from team Spitfire!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

StillLife said:


> Now, contemplating the solo strings: As I already have the Artisans, ASS will be cheap. Spitfire Solo Strings is tempting also, should I buy both? I wished I could trade BDT for ASS in the 2018 bundle, as I also like SStS very much, but don't think I will have any use for BDT.. Ah, decisions, decisions...




i'm liking the idea of LCO/ASS with SStS Pro.


----------



## sourcefor (Dec 27, 2018)

Chamber strings sound absolutely Phenomenal, if I could only justify the purchase!!!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

sourcefor said:


> Chamber strings sound absolutely Phenomenal, if I could only justify the purchase!!!



i considered it, but yes, the price and the hall pushed me to Studio Strings Pro.

if it's anywhere near Studio Brass Pro - stunning deal.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

Studio E said:


> I just bought Chamber Evolutions. I just love parts of the demos. It sounds like the type of thing you sneak into a score and really elevate the realism.



that was one i had to let go.

with IT/RT, EVO 3, LCO/ASS, Tundra...

yikes

i frighten me.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> that was one i had to let go.
> 
> with IT/RT, EVO 3, LCO/ASS, Tundra...
> 
> ...


I frighten me too. Probably passing on OA with Tundra and HO IT.

BHCT on the other hand. Hmm...


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 27, 2018)

Okay, $106.74 for BDT - how can you beat that?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> Okay, $106.74 for BDT - how can you beat that?



i happily paid $299.

glad i waited it out from the BF deal.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i happily paid $299.


I didn't think British Drama Toolkit was ever that expensive?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> I didn't think British Drama Toolkit was ever that expensive?



oh, oops.

i meant for BHCT

i'm getting woozy from all this.

almost over.

i'll miss you guys and gals.


----------



## Karma (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> SFA support is doing a bang-up job. Appreciate you all.
> 
> While you're here @Karma - if you had to pick one spitfire lib, what would it be?


Chamber Strings! I'm all about the SSO myself


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> oh, oops.
> 
> i meant for BHCT
> 
> ...


You going somewhere? The debt collectors finally track you down?


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 27, 2018)

Nuthin yet ! Studio Brass Pro Intro end throws monkey wrench in works (for me). Will sort tomorrow onward.

Also ... tired of needing to reload everything, including Codes, after short time making last minute decisions. Many other top site keep everything in place for extended time.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> OK, someone convince me not to buy BHCT. It sounds so inspiring!


No can do sorry matey, because I have it


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> No can do sorry matey, because I have it


What kind of contexts do you use this in?


----------



## CT (Dec 27, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> okay, okay.
> 
> added and bought.



I'm going to start looking for a commission from Spitfire, like Parsifal!


----------



## Quasar (Dec 27, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> Okay, $106.74 for BDT - how can you beat that?


Wow, I might even do that, if I ever got a letter... But even if I get one, they would really have to blow my socks off because I am seriously tapped out.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 27, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Wow, I might even do that, if I ever got a letter... But even if I get one, they would really have to blow my socks off because I am seriously tapped out.


Well, you have to get the whole 2018 Core to get that price. But the 40% is close enough....


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

Does anyone own both Ark1&2 and BHCT and feel that BHCT stands on its own? Getting kind of Ark vibes from BHCT. I apologise, I know it's an ignorant question.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Does anyone own both Ark1&2 and BHCT and feel that BHCT stands on its own? Getting kind of Ark vibes from BHCT. I apologise, I know it's an ignorant question.


@Parsifal666 has all three and has said multiple times how he loves them together. Or BHCT on its own.


----------



## macmac (Dec 27, 2018)

How about the Scraped Percussions—unique?


----------



## thecomposer10 (Dec 27, 2018)

macmac said:


> How about the Scraped Percussions—unique?



I really like this library. It compliments the Orchestral Perc library really well, if you have that too. I use it to add color occasionally, but it’s so cheap, it’s not a problem that I don’t get more use out of it.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> @Parsifal666 has all three and has said multiple times how he loves them together. Or BHCT on its own.


Not sure if it was him, but someone said it inspired two symphonies out of them. If it proved a quarter as useful for me, I'd say it'd be well worth it.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Not sure if it was him, but someone said it inspired two symphonies out of them. If it proved a quarter as useful for me, I'd say it'd be well worth it.




i'm working on an opera based on Louie Louie and Mustang Sally.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 27, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i'm working on an opera based on Louie Louie and Mustang Sally.


Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, baby!


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

My God, what have I done?

*ORDER SUMMARY*
Albion II Loegria $269.40
Albion V Tundra $269.40
Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit $299.40
British Drama Toolkit $119.40
Total $957.60
Tax $0.00
Grand Total $957.60
All the best,
Paul, Christian and the Spitfire Team


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> My God, what have I done?
> 
> *ORDER SUMMARY*
> Albion II Loegria $269.40
> ...


That was quite a turn. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> That was quite a turn. I hope you enjoy!


yes indeed. Thanks for your help. BDT was more of a curiosity buy than anything. I figure I'm very well rounded in my toolkit now. So now I gotta start pumping stuff out.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> My God, what have I done?
> 
> *ORDER SUMMARY*
> Albion II Loegria $269.40
> ...



Fantastic Whiskers - it was a crazy holiday blitz.

But what fun sharing with the best forum on the net.

Great selection!


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> My God, what have I done?
> 
> *ORDER SUMMARY*
> Albion II Loegria $269.40
> ...


What ya' did was get yourself some awesome VIs! Kinda wish I'd put Loegria on my ticket...


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> What ya' did was get yourself some awesome VIs! Kinda wish I'd put Loegria on my ticket...


it sounded so interesting and complimentary to both Tundra, and kinda seemed to fill in the gap of Ark 1 & 2 of less epic more midrange (nothing concrete to based this off of, just an intuitive/gut feel.)

Let's hope it's worth it. @Daniel James 's walkthrough sold me on it 

Hey Daniel - say flautando again


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> it sounded so interesting and complimentary to both Tundra, and kinda seemed to fill in the gap of Ark 1 & 2 of less epic more midrange (nothing concrete to based this off of, just an intuitive/gut feel.)
> 
> Let's hope it's worth it. @Daniel James 's walkthrough sold me on it
> 
> Hey Daniel - say flautando again


I want to hear what you do with the recorders.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


> My God, what have I done?
> 
> *ORDER SUMMARY*
> Albion II Loegria $269.40
> ...


Congratulations? Yeah, I had sticker shock as well. 

Well, I’m sure you will enjoy them all.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 28, 2018)

whiskers said:


> My God, what have I done?
> 
> *ORDER SUMMARY*
> Albion II Loegria $269.40
> ...



Do not wonder about it anymore: you have done it, and now they are yours: go and enjoy!


----------



## StillLife (Dec 28, 2018)

Having bought OACE, OA Toolkit (love the piano even more than I thought I would, beats the Simcock for playability imo) and North 7, I am now leaning towards an all in, which would mean I'd add SSoS, SStS, BDT, ASS and Chrysalis. That would max out my SSD storage and accentuate my new year's resolution: not to buy ANY library in 2019.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 28, 2018)

_Spitfire Studio Brass Professional_
_Albion V Tundra_
_Spitfire Studio Strings Professional_
_Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit_
_Evo Grid 4_
_London Contemporary Orchestra Strings_
_Alternative Solo Strings_

don't tell mom.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 28, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> _Spitfire Studio Brass Professional_
> _Albion V Tundra_
> _Spitfire Studio Strings Professional_
> _Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit_
> ...



Wow, that's a very thought out list, I think! Libs that complement each other really good. Your mom will be proud.


----------



## rhye (Dec 28, 2018)

Didn’t get the email and still no response to my support ticket @SpitfireSupport


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Dec 28, 2018)

rhye said:


> Didn’t get the email and still no response to my support ticket @SpitfireSupport


Hi, we're still working through these as fast as we can.

Luke


----------



## styledelk (Dec 28, 2018)

Alright, trigger pulled on Hans Zimmer Strings. Still got a couple days to consider upping the damage.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 28, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> _Spitfire Studio Brass Professional_
> _Albion V Tundra_
> _Spitfire Studio Strings Professional_
> _Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit_
> ...



Cracking list there, glad I didn't put some of them on my list... or they'd be in my house now!


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 28, 2018)

Ok, so our wallets took a hammering. So did our drives and internet!

But lets look at the positives (awesome products is a given). 
How much in total did you save if you had bought @ normal price guys?

I'll start: £360 woop


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 28, 2018)

James H said:


> Ok, so our wallets took a hammering. So did our drives and internet!
> 
> But lets look at the positives (awesome products is a given).
> How much in total did you save if you had bought @ normal price guys?
> ...



i got an email from my internet provider about going over.

moving future downloads to my main office.

yikes!


----------



## thecomposer10 (Dec 28, 2018)

James H said:


> Ok, so our wallets took a hammering. So did our drives and internet!
> 
> But lets look at the positives (awesome products is a given).
> How much in total did you save if you had bought @ normal price guys?
> ...


 
$330 here! Will be more if I decide to pull the trigger on the Organ this weekend :D


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 28, 2018)

thecomposer10 said:


> Will be more if I decide to pull the trigger on the Organ this weekend :D


----------



## idematoa (Dec 28, 2018)

*Purchased...! *
*



*


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 28, 2018)

chamber or symphonic... symphonic or chamber...

Hmmm choices choices....

(for strings i currently have CSS and CHEnsemble strings and solo, they all are terrific sounding, but each with a different character. Still both CSS and CHE are chamberish sized sounding.. (from small chamber to big chamber, and in between. hehe))

Not sure if symphonic will sound TOO big... i've heard it can also sound "small-ish"...

How is programming on both? (SCS and SSS) demo videos cannot tell very well.
Why would i pick one of the other.... considering what i already have.

i need something that can grow big if i need too... (or is big-ish, but still detailed) CSS cannot do that well, it remains midsized sounding.. not symphonic. Yet i heared chamber can be sounding big, with copy pasta and detuning of each instance of the patch.. still i have not heard a convincing big sounding piece..
Yet i am afraid that Symphonic strings might sound too big/mushy and cannot be tamed to mid/big size... for the more emotional upfront sound character (many williams pieces have e.g., they are not small, not mid.. but mid to big sound. Cannot explain it properly.. i guess..)

As said, i want flexibility in size... the mid and small i have covered... but the mid to big and big i haven't. Will chamber fit the bill (even if doing some tricks)..

Music i do is in the vain of Alan Silvestri, John Williams, Jesper Kid, Daniel Licht, Steve Jablonsky, Alan Menken.
Thus movie/game-ish classical music.. but not the bombastic epic action trailer type.. but more the defined/delicate, romantic, emotional score type (if that makes any sense... not sure how to call it.. )

Maybe you are thinking: i don't follow this person at all.. does he want big or not? to make it simple, i want big, but not washy over the top big.. 
I understand that.. though.. because the demos of both libs do not convince me fully... i am very much in doubt on which one is better suiting, for quality and size flexibility.

To be honest, i am not impressed by the demos Spitfire has up for each lib.. often it sounds, odd, synthy.. or too contemporary for my taste...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 28, 2018)

RogiervG said:


> chamber or symphonic... symphonic or chamber...
> 
> Hmmm choices choices....
> 
> (for strings i currently have CSS and CHEnsemble strings and solo)



looks like you're covered.

but i'd go chamber.


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 28, 2018)

Since i bought yesterday one hour or so before the intro price ends the StudioBrassCore, i added now StudioStringsCore from the wishlist to it and now waiting for the Winds. 
The EWC is still in my mind but i also need more space on top then. Not sure if my wife will accept that.....


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 28, 2018)

my Wish List straggler is Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions.

some overlap with what i already have, but what the heck, eh?

thoughts?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> my Wish List straggler is Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions.
> 
> some overlap with what i already have, but what the heck, eh?
> 
> thoughts?


The waves make it different from all the others. Simple but magical.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 28, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> The waves make it different from all the others. Simple but magical.



done.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 28, 2018)

Decided to buy SSoS and Chrysalis (next to OA Toolkit, OACE and North 7) and leave it at that. These libs fill give me the most xtra to what I already own.
So, no SStS, BDT and ASS.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 28, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hello all. We're working away through the support tickets all day today and tomorrow. We generally start with the earliest messages first, but we'll get through them!
> 
> Luke


I should have known that as someone who works in 2nd/3rd Line Support


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 28, 2018)

Daniel Taylor said:


> But thinking hard is hard ! I think.


My gosh, I spend every moment of my life thinking hard. Thinking about thinking what it means to think hard... is more my train of thought though!


----------



## Fry777 (Dec 28, 2018)

After many changes to my wishlist these last few days, I finally settled for :
- British Drama Toolkit
- Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evo
- Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit
- London Contemporary Strings

Tough choices


----------



## whiskers (Dec 28, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi, we're still working through these as fast as we can.
> 
> Luke


Bless you all


----------



## ag75 (Dec 28, 2018)

Solo Strings
Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit
Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions
Albion V Tundra
Eric Whitacre Choir
Masse (Free with my completion of the Symphony Package)
Spitfire Symphonic Strings
British Drama Toolkit
Studio Strings

I'm in a hotel room (I basically live out of a hotel room) trying to download these with a connection speed of 2.8 mbps. I MIGHT have BDT by the new year if I'm lucky.


----------



## damcry (Dec 28, 2018)

idematoa said:


> *Purchased...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really interested in this one (Symphonic strings evolution). Now I already have OA Chamber Evolution, and wonder if it’s not redundant ...
Any though ?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2018)

damcry said:


> Really interested in this one. Now I already have OA Chamber Evolution, and wonder if it’s not redundant ...
> Any though ?


Symphonic Evolutions is really very different from the others because of the large ensemble. In fact, I find the grid very hard to use and really only managed to make the library work for me when I reimagined it not as an Evo but more as a set of really interesting orchestral string longs. And that's how I tend to use it, as individual longs supplementing the other longs in Symphonic Strings rather than mixed across the range as with an Evo.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 28, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Symphonic Evolutions is really very different from the others because of the large ensemble. In fact, I find the grid very hard to use and really only managed to make the library work for me when I reimagined it not as an Evo but more as a set of really interesting orchestral string longs. And that's how I tend to use it, as individual longs supplementing the other longs in Symphonic Strings rather than mixed across the range as with an Evo.



Your experience helps to set expectations, as stressing a bit over this one. 
Have Tundra, EVO3, and adding OACE. Paul T Walkthrough did not cause me to focus on 'large ensemble' issues you mention.
40% Code may still make this some useful content …..


----------



## whiskers (Dec 28, 2018)

Still Loving the trems on OACE. hopefully I can get close with HO IT & Tundra?


----------



## JT (Dec 28, 2018)

damcry said:


> Really interested in this one (Symphonic strings evolution). Now I already have OA Chamber Evolution, and wonder if it’s not redundant ...
> Any though ?


If you have SSS, then SSE will expand your palette when used together. I have both SSE & OACE, I find that SSE is "smoother" sounding due to the number of players. For me, OACE doesn't have the breadth of sound that SSE has, even though they're both recorded at Air.


----------



## damcry (Dec 28, 2018)

JT said:


> If you have SSS, then SSE will expand your palette when used together. I have both SSE & OACE, I find that SSE is "smoother" sounding due to the number of players. For me, OACE doesn't have the breadth of sound that SSE has, even though they're both recorded at Air.


Interesting.
Now, are the Evo from SSE as easy to use (in background) as OACE evos/waves ?


----------



## bryanmckay (Dec 28, 2018)

Chamber Strings
Albion V Tundra
Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions
Andy Findon Kit Bag 1
Ricotti Mallets

Purchased on Christmas Day while traveling and now I’m just aching to get back home so I can actually start the downloads...


----------



## whiskers (Dec 28, 2018)

Ugh I really shouldn't be thinking about OACE too. Anyone own both OACE & HO IT and have thoughts comparing them?


----------



## whiskers (Dec 28, 2018)

bryanmckay said:


> Chamber Strings
> Albion V Tundra
> Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions
> Andy Findon Kit Bag 1
> ...


Let me know how you think tundra and OA pair


----------



## RandomComposer (Dec 28, 2018)

bryanmckay said:


> Chamber Strings
> Albion V Tundra
> Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions
> Andy Findon Kit Bag 1
> ...


Call your neighbour to download them onto an external HDD?


----------



## ism (Dec 28, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Let me know how you think tundra and OA pair



You could layer OACE and Tundra in Kontakt and have you cat walk across the keyboard and it would sound good.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 28, 2018)

ism said:


> You could layer OACE and Tundra in Kontakt and have you cat walk across the keyboard and it would sound good.


Really debating on OACE. Ugh.

The real @whiskers appreciates your complimenting her composing abilities


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2018)

JT said:


> If you have SSS, then SSE will expand your palette when used together. I have both SSE & OACE, I find that SSE is "smoother" sounding due to the number of players. For me, OACE doesn't have the breadth of sound that SSE has, even though they're both recorded at Air.


It also depends on the ensemble you are trying to match, because OACE is a smaller ensemble. So if you want to match SSS or any full orchestral string patch, SSE will sit better. I find the smoothness of SSE to be double edged, because often what I'm looking for in an EVO is the detail that is washed out in the larger ensemble. I think that's a reason I also find it harder to work with SSE on the EVO grid.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2018)

ism said:


> You could layer OACE and Tundra in Kontakt and have you cat walk across the keyboard and it would sound good.


Add the LABS choir patch and print it.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 28, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Add the LABS choir patch and print it.


You aren't helping, J


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2018)

whiskers said:


> You aren't helping, J


Just to help out some more, one of the Time Macro choir patches would also work well.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 28, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Just to help out some more, one of the Time Macro choir patches would also work well.


----------



## blougui (Dec 28, 2018)

Sometimes, VI.C is turning Gearslutz, the hoarder way. Weird.


----------



## cug (Dec 28, 2018)

Karma said:


> Sorry, I probably replied to you as I was finishing up. Don't worry you'll get a response first thing tomorrow.


Thanks Luke! It was worth the wait. I’m downloading the solo and studio strings, cimbalom, and the harp. Looking forward to trying them out on an album project I’m working on.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 28, 2018)

Studio Strings Professional and the new Choir. 
Kinda surprised with the Studio Strings Professional. Didn’t think I needed yet another string library (especially one that doesn’t seem to have an ensemble patch), but I rolled my own multi and am very happy. You can be intimate or epic and the legatos seem snappier than my other libs. 
Still downloading the choir.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 28, 2018)

*ORDER SUMMARY*
Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions

Whoops how's that get in there?


----------



## styledelk (Dec 28, 2018)

My only wishlist for HZS so far is that it had a pre-built ensemble patch a la BHCT's Studio Orchestra patch. There's a lot of template work ahead... especially since I never work with templates.


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 28, 2018)

I ended up with HZ Strings and Studio Strings so far. Still contemplating the solo strings.


----------



## damcry (Dec 28, 2018)

Day 1: British Drama Toolkit 
...
Day 2 : Tundra 
...
Day 3 : Symphonic Strings Evo 
...
(see you Tomorrow)


----------



## Rap-sody (Dec 28, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> Okay, $106.74 for BDT - how can you beat that?


How can you get 106,74$ for BDT? I get 119$...


----------



## StillLife (Dec 28, 2018)

Rap-sody said:


> How can you get 106,74$ for BDT? I get 119$...


When you buy it in the 2018 core collection (together with SSoS and SStS),


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 28, 2018)

Rap-sody said:


> How can you get 106,74$ for BDT? I get 119$...


I bought the 2018 Core Collection. The invoice separates out the prices on the various products.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 28, 2018)

damcry said:


> Day 1: British Drama Toolkit
> ...
> Day 2 : Tundra
> ...
> ...



Day 4: Olafur evolutions?


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 28, 2018)

I just stuck to my initial plan once the discounts had arrived (you guys are such amateurs  ): Alternative Solo Strings & Spitfire Solo Strings

Now let's see if I can also stick to my renewed old new year's resolution of only doing updates and no-brainers. This year it was shot to pieces early on in the year when Spitfire released OACE. And since I have heard/seen rumours about something called Ambient Guitar (Enigma III?)...



ism said:


> You could layer OACE and Tundra in Kontakt and have you cat walk across the keyboard and it would sound good.



Damn! Forgot to put the CAT on my wishlist.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 28, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> I just stuck to my initial plan once the discounts had arrived (you guys are such amateurs  ): Alternative Solo Strings & Spitfire Solo Strings
> 
> Now let's see if I can also stick to my renewed old new year's resolution of only doing updates and no-brainers. This year it was shot to pieces early on in the year when Spitfire released OACE. And since I have heard/seen rumours about something called Ambient Guitar (Enigma III?)...
> 
> ...


----------



## idematoa (Dec 28, 2018)

idematoa said:


> *Purchased...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First contact* with Albion Tundra (Frozen Short) * _not with the Evo Grid _


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 29, 2018)

Don't want to start the 32,000th Spitfire thread, so picked this one at random - my download in stuck in the Spitfire Audio app. About 80% through, its just endlessly cycling through the same small bit. Paused, closed, restarted app but its still stuck. Is this a known thing? Any tips?


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 29, 2018)

Guy Rowland said:


> Don't want to start the 32,000th Spitfire thread, so picked this one at random - my download in stuck in the Spitfire Audio app. About 80% through, its just endlessly cycling through the same small bit. Paused, closed, restarted app but its still stuck. Is this a known thing? Any tips?



I had something similar (never had any problems with the app until now; also the download speed was quite low). One of the things I did was restarting my computer. Maybe ending the app in the processes tab of the task manager will be enough. Of course, this "advice" is completely useless if you are on a Mac.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 29, 2018)

Guy Rowland said:


> Don't want to start the 32,000th Spitfire thread, so picked this one at random - my download in stuck in the Spitfire Audio app. About 80% through, its just endlessly cycling through the same small bit. Paused, closed, restarted app but its still stuck. Is this a known thing? Any tips?



Probably a support call?
I would try, moving existing files to another folder. Start the download again, it should reset and start again. Stop. Delete that small download, move data back and restart. Hopefully should pickup from where it last was. Maybe delete last file as it may have been corrupted.
Good luck!


----------



## al_net77 (Dec 29, 2018)

Bought... nothing. Trying to resist.


----------



## HelixK (Dec 29, 2018)

Brian2112 said:


> Studio Strings Professional and the new Choir.
> Kinda surprised with the Studio Strings Professional. Didn’t think I needed yet another string library (especially one that doesn’t seem to have an ensemble patch), but I rolled my own multi and am very happy. You can be intimate or epic and the legatos seem snappier than my other libs.
> Still downloading the choir.



Cory shared a bunch of useful patches and multis for Studio Strings


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks all for app advices. I've tried restarting, deleting the last 8gb or so to be downloaded and nothing works so far, always hangs somewhere around 31gb (this is Spitfire Solo Strings). Now got rid of the lot and starting from scratch. No manual links any more, right? If this attempt doesn't work, its clearly support ticket time - figure it might be a few days as its a weekend / bank holiday etc. 

Bloody downloaders.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 29, 2018)

HelixK said:


> Cory shared a bunch of useful patches and multis for Studio Strings




Thanks for the link, those patches he shared are great. 
Studio Strings is such a gem. Between this and BHCT I feel like I actually robbed Spitfire


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 29, 2018)

HelixK said:


> Cory shared a bunch of useful patches and multis for Studio Strings




Lol, this video actually sold StudioStringsCore for me and i really love it. The only thing i really miss are the close mics since i think they will even work much better with my own reverbs.
So means now i think to upgrade to the pro version (i couldn´t download right now because i have not much space left) since i saw you also can add the 40% to the upgrade (since i put both version into the wishlist) which at the end give me the same price i had payed for going straight to the pro version. And then i have 2 versions at hand where one is a great light and space friendly version.
I so wish some developers would start a kind of choose your mics and articulation and pay just for it thing.
Oh and then there is still the EWC waiting. I thought to go with the 8dio Requiem instead but that is a totally other thing. And while i heard often here the opposite i actually like the Spitfire GUI outside of Kontakt much much much more. Their Kontakt GUI is so small and tiny that it´s no joy to use really on my notebook.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 29, 2018)

Still downloadin Studio Strings Pro.

But i think the video is inaccurate with the difference between the Standard and Pro versions.

The Pro version adds divisi as well as mic positions.

From playing with Studio Brass Pro ($299), regardless of Strings divisi (which is great), the extra mic positions are well worth the Strings Pro $299 WL price.

The Studio Series is getting crapped on here and there, but i am exremely excited and pleased with my choice.

Even after sleeping on it.

Had to download Studio Strings Pro, BHCT, and OACT from my main office -

Ahhh,

i just checked my Remote Desktop, download complete.

Now for a quad espresso and 16 ounces of scalding Sumatra...

Spitfire weekend.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 29, 2018)

Many thanks again to Luke who saw my post here and suggested I change servers. Following instructions in 2a here - https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360009281154-Why-Is-My-Download-Stopped-Slow- - has kicked it back into life, though the file path for the magic settings file is incorrect for Win 10. For future forum searchers, correct file path should be C/Users/USERNAME/AppData/Roaming/Spitfire Audio/Settings .


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 29, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Still downloadin Studio Strings Pro.
> 
> But i think the video is inaccurate with the difference between the Standard and Pro versions.
> 
> ...



Spitfire Woodwinds Pro 

and

Spitfire Studio Solo Strings.

Yes, please and thank you.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 29, 2018)

HelixK said:


> Cory shared a bunch of useful patches and multis for Studio Strings



Tried loading his patches but it said my Kontakt was too old even though I’m on the latest version of 5, unless he’s on Kontakt 6?


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 29, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Still downloadin Studio Strings Pro.
> 
> But i think the video is inaccurate with the difference between the Standard and Pro versions.
> 
> ...



I think he's added a comment to say he missed that addition.
Totally happy with Studio purchase also, what people are hearing or wanting is beyond me. Beautiful.

Let us know what you think of BHCT, I can't put it down!


----------



## styledelk (Dec 29, 2018)

AdamKmusic said:


> Tried loading his patches but it said my Kontakt was too old even though I’m on the latest version of 5, unless he’s on Kontakt 6?



He says right at the end of the video that they're for 6.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 29, 2018)

AdamKmusic said:


> Tried loading his patches but it said my Kontakt was too old even though I’m on the latest version of 5, unless he’s on Kontakt 6?



Yes, you need Kontakt 6 to use this library


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 29, 2018)

James H said:


> I think he's added a comment to say he missed that addition.
> Totally happy with Studio purchase also, what people are hearing or wanting is beyond me. Beautiful.
> 
> Let us know what you think of BHCT, I can't put it down!




guilty of not watching through.

download confirmed.

coffee in hand.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 29, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> guilty of not watching through.
> 
> download confirmed.
> 
> coffee in hand.


Godspeed. Bring back something from the mountain so that we might learn something.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 29, 2018)

styledelk said:


> He says right at the end of the video that they're for 6.


Note to self, watch the full video! Ah oh well, maybe I’ll use them when I’ve upgraded


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 29, 2018)

I had LCO on there, but I honestly feel like I'm bought out for now. The only thing that interested me in LCO were the sul tasto patches anyway, and I already love the one in BHCT (use it a LOT).


----------



## CT (Dec 29, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Spitfire Woodwinds Pro
> 
> and
> 
> ...



And percussion!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 29, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> I had LCO on there, but I honestly feel like I'm bought out for now. The only thing that interested me in LCO were the sul tasto patches anyway, and I already love the one in BHCT (use it a LOT).



we're so friggin' lucky to have these amazing tools available to us.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 29, 2018)

al_net77 said:


> Bought... nothing. Trying to resist.


You and me both, but resistance is crumbling...


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 29, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Still downloadin Studio Strings Pro.
> 
> But i think the video is inaccurate with the difference between the Standard and Pro versions.
> 
> ...


I've been very impressed with the Studio Series, especially with the price points they have established. I didn't invest in Studio Strings, mostly because I have so many string libraries already, I feel pretty well covered. I will buy the Studio Brass Pro sometime in the next six months and almost certainly the woodwinds as well, assuming I hear enough in them as a supplement to the Symphony Winds. If the price point for the whole core bundle comes in where I think it will—under $600, probably closer to $550, if they want to be aggressive maybe even $500—it will be an obvious recommendation for a starter library.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 29, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> I had LCO on there, but I honestly feel like I'm bought out for now. The only thing that interested me in LCO were the sul tasto patches anyway, and I already love the one in BHCT (use it a LOT).


The spectral scrubs are very nice if you are into that sort of thing. I find a stereo spreader produces interesting results with the patch.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Dec 29, 2018)

I got Solo strings with the wishlist purchase and so far it sounds great!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 29, 2018)

Studio Strings Pro for the win!


----------



## thecomposer10 (Dec 29, 2018)

I did it! I got the organ and cimbalom too


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 29, 2018)

From current Site ……  mustuv ended long ago ??  Or they have some great toddy …. 

*MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM ALL OF US AT SPITFIRE AUDIO!*
*you only have 2 days left to redeem your codes before they expire at 23:59 on 31st January 2018. Enjoy your new libraries!*


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 29, 2018)

part of me (99%) wants to add more.

EVO 2 and Orchestral Swarm

any comments on those 2.

OS looks really nice with the Short and Long reverb.

sweet.


----------



## HelixK (Dec 29, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> Oh and then there is still the EWC waiting. I thought to go with the 8dio Requiem instead but that is a totally other thing.



They are complementary libraries to be honest but if I had to pick just one, it would be EWC all the way. One thing to keep in mind, if you do this for a living, is that Requiem has been around for quite a while and can be heard everywhere, while EWC is pretty fresh.


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 29, 2018)

AdamKmusic said:


> Tried loading his patches but it said my Kontakt was too old even though I’m on the latest version of 5, unless he’s on Kontakt 6?


He’s probably on 6. Also note that I tried loading the patches but they won’t work in the pro edition (Technically a different library).


----------



## Andrew0568 (Dec 29, 2018)

I picked up OACE and OACT and I _love_ the way they blend with SCS. 

Would Tundra add anything to these 3 or is it more of the same?


----------



## damcry (Dec 29, 2018)

damcry said:


> Day 1: British Drama Toolkit
> ...
> Day 2 : Tundra
> ...
> ...



Day 4 : Iceni


----------



## tebling (Dec 29, 2018)

* Order summary *

Olafur Arnalds Evolutions
PP017 Evo Grid 1
PP020 Evo Grid 2
PP021 Evo Grid 3
PP025 Evo Grid 4
Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions
Spitfire Symphonic Strings Evolutions
Albion V Tundra
Spitfire Solo Strings 
Andy Findon Kit Bag
Grand Cimbalom
Total $don't tell my wife

I had Symphonic Woodwinds on there, but decided at the last minute to hold out for Berlin WW.

In any case, I'm glad it's over. Time to stop obsessively researching and start to put all these amazing tools to work!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 29, 2018)

tebling said:


> * Order summary *
> 
> Olafur Arnalds Evolutions
> PP017 Evo Grid 1
> ...



agreed, my brain is a little mushy from the last couple of months.

but what fun - great community.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 29, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> part of me (99%) wants to add more.
> 
> EVO 2 and Orchestral Swarm
> 
> ...


I saved myself this problem. When they asked what products I had on my list, I only gave the the top three, thinking that they would later give me the rest. But they didn't. Which was good in that I don't have any more choices.


----------



## thecomposer10 (Dec 29, 2018)

Update: been playing Bach fugues on the organ all day. To paraphrase Borat: “NICE!”


----------



## al_net77 (Dec 30, 2018)

Argh. I'm giving up with Studio Strings Pro and EWC...
Tie my hands!


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 30, 2018)

HelixK said:


> They are complementary libraries to be honest but if I had to pick just one, it would be EWC all the way. One thing to keep in mind, if you do this for a living, is that Requiem has been around for quite a while and can be heard everywhere, while EWC is pretty fresh.



After this nice wishlist it might be all over the place 
I don´t do it for a living, maybe some side projects if i have time but mainly for the joy of creating and experiment with these tools in an uncommon way.
After watching several videos and walktroughs of both i´m now sure it would def. the EWC. It just is so much more what i want from a choir and it is indeed quite the most unique choir plug-in i heard yet or saw. The epic in your face and phrase and word builders are there in masses.
It seems like with the HZ Strings the meanings are a bit love it or hate it like.
Oh, since i´m there, i´m sure it will work great together with the HZS and Albion V which are kind of a similar epic, mysterious and ethereal but not in your face things.
Now i wait until the last minute to decide. Still 1 1/2 days left......
Then i also think still about to upgrade straight away to StudioStringsPro....but just to get the close mics mainly....mmhhhh?


----------



## bror74 (Dec 30, 2018)

bror74 said:


> Just realised I put the wrong library in my wishlist. Was gonna put solo string. You think I can get a second chance on the christmasgift thing? Pliiis help!



I guess I won't get a code for solo string. wrote a support ticket but haven't heard anything. anyone got i answer during this weekend?


----------



## LinusW (Dec 30, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> have you tried it yet?
> 
> thoughts?


Not yet, won’t be able to test until Jan 2.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 30, 2018)

LinusW said:


> Not yet, won’t be able to test until Jan 2.




grabbed it a few days ago.

first glance, love it.

deep dive soon.


----------



## danbo (Dec 30, 2018)

Nothing. I like Christian's channel, and Paul and the rest of them seem nice, but I can't get myself to buy their stuff. Too 'bespoke' for me maybe.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 30, 2018)

danbo said:


> Nothing. I like Christian's channel, and Paul and the rest of them seem nice, but I can't get myself to buy their stuff. Too 'bespoke' for me maybe.



maybe.


----------



## tomosane (Dec 30, 2018)

Just Studio Strings Core and the Skaila Kanga Harp. I had actually wanted the harp library for quite a while but could never quite justify the full price to myself, so really looking forward to playing around with it!


----------



## tokatila (Dec 30, 2018)

Geeeeezzz.....Missclicked. Well.






So, this year:
Alternative Solo Strings
LCO Strings
Hans Zimmer Strings
Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions
Eric Whitacre Choir
Union Chapel Organ


----------



## marmalade haze (Dec 30, 2018)

So far, I've picked up the British Drama Toolkit, considering more.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 30, 2018)

marmalade haze said:


> So far, I've picked up the British Drama Toolkit, considering more.


What else is on your list?


----------



## Rap-sody (Dec 30, 2018)

I saw someone posting he felt like he has robbed Spitfire Audio with all the nice discounts.

When I see all the spending from customers, I think the opposite. Spitfire Audio will empty your wallets and make a big deposit in their bank account...


----------



## damcry (Dec 30, 2018)

Rap-sody said:


> I saw someone posting he felt like he has robbed Spitfire Audio with all the nice discounts.
> 
> When I see all the spending from customers, I think the opposite. Spitfire Audio will empty your wallets and make a big deposit in their bank account...



A big deposit ... to finance a great future library !
(That we’ll buy next year with a big discount ...)

A never ending story


----------



## MrHStudio (Dec 30, 2018)

After a busy few days I just bought Skaila’s Harp which is all I intended to buy in the first place


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 30, 2018)

Rap-sody said:


> I saw someone posting he felt like he has robbed Spitfire Audio with all the nice discounts.
> 
> When I see all the spending from customers, I think the opposite. Spitfire Audio will empty your wallets and make a big deposit in their bank account...



Rather Spitfire have it than McDonald's or the booze aisle in Asda. Win win


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 30, 2018)

Still nuttin'. Latest puzzle ….. Symphony Chamber Strings *or* BHCT. 
Both on WL, and …. _angelic_ side says SCS. Slightly _demonic_ side says BHCT. 

btw … _Studio Strings Core is done deal._


----------



## wilifordmusic (Dec 30, 2018)

The chamber strings sound beautiful and have a more traditional orchestral sound in a beautiful hall.
If you like the edgier sound of a smaller room (sound stage) BHCT is pretty good and gives you a lot of unique pre-mixed ensembles. However it can do traditional scores as well.
I did several pieces of music that is almost all BHCT. They are all on Soundcloud under wilifordmusic.
The Studio Strings work well (as do the brass) with BHCT if you want more control over your voicings.

Hope the sound examples help. Steve


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 30, 2018)

wilifordmusic said:


> The chamber strings sound beautiful and have a more traditional orchestral sound in a beautiful hall.
> If you like the edgier sound of a smaller room (sound stage) BHCT is pretty good and gives you a lot of unique pre-mixed ensembles. However it can do traditional scores as well.
> I did several pieces of music that is almost all BHCT. They are all on Soundcloud under wilifordmusic.
> The Studio Strings work well (as do the brass) with BHCT if you want more control over your voicings.
> ...



Cool tracks on Soundcloud !!  
Struggle is all between my ears …. but really not a classical, orchestra, composer-kinda-guy. Tough to face reality, but BHCT and Studio Strings /Brass sure 'feels' more like me.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks, I really like Jerry Goldsmith and Bernard Herrmann and I have gravitated towards that sound.
They could really write beautiful music but they weren't afraid to totally brutalize you with their sound.
The drier recorded sound of BHCT and the Studio Series (please make the Woodwinds sooon Spitfire) can do a lot of things. Steve


----------



## rnappi (Dec 30, 2018)

I contacted support, but still haven't received my codes. Oh well.. maybe next year?


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 30, 2018)

rnappi said:


> I contacted support, but still haven't received my codes. Oh well.. maybe next year?


For sure.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Dec 30, 2018)

You never know. Don't give up hope. If they extend the WishList because of the huge demand/technical issues, I'm sure they would make a lot more friends and probably a load more sales from people waiting for another paycheck. I'm out of money but I haven't deleted my wishlist yet.
Just In Case.
Steve


----------



## rnappi (Dec 30, 2018)

wilifordmusic said:


> You never know. Don't give up hope. If they extend the WishList because of the huge demand/technical issues, I'm sure they would make a lot more friends and probably a load more sales from people waiting for another paycheck. I'm out of money but I haven't deleted my wishlist yet.
> Just In Case.
> Steve



No lost hope. Spitfire has been good to us in the past, present, and I'm certain the future. The things on my list were more luxuries than necessities.


----------



## dogdad (Dec 30, 2018)

Studio Strings, standard edition. Wow is that a lot for $150! Honestly, I love the tone. I use Reverberate 2 and blend/layer it with SCS Pro and togeather they sound really, really nice. SCS has detail and space, while SSS adds a smoothness, richness to the sound. It’s a steal at the current promo.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 30, 2018)

What have _you_ sorted as top key points for going with SCS Pro vs just SCS ??


----------



## dogdad (Dec 30, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> What have _you_ sorted as top key points for going with SCS Pro vs just SCS ??


Outrigger Mics. A must for me, at least with that library.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 30, 2018)

dogdad said:


> Outrigger Mics. A must for me, at least with that library.



Got it . Many thanks!


----------



## HelixK (Dec 30, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> After this nice wishlist it might be all over the place
> I don´t do it for a living, maybe some side projects if i have time but mainly for the joy of creating and experiment with these tools in an uncommon way.
> After watching several videos and walktroughs of both i´m now sure it would def. the EWC. It just is so much more what i want from a choir and it is indeed quite the most unique choir plug-in i heard yet or saw. The epic in your face and phrase and word builders are there in masses.
> It seems like with the HZ Strings the meanings are a bit love it or hate it like.
> ...



You know you want EWC, go for it! :D

Studio Strings Pro also provides ensemble, half and divisi samples. Totally worth it.


----------



## bror74 (Dec 31, 2018)

I have a really hard time chosing between chamber strings and studio strings pro. Maybe I like the tight sound of the sts pro better but scs seems as such a classic. What is the main difference between them? Im gonna use it both for orchestral musik and for indie pop rock strings..

Im also superintressted in bhct..


----------



## blougui (Dec 31, 2018)

Nuttin' at the mo.
Thinkin' about grabbing a SSD, after all this time.


----------



## DavidY (Dec 31, 2018)

rnappi said:


> I contacted support, but still haven't received my codes. Oh well.. maybe next year?


Try contacting them again? If you can catch someone online in a Chat session (assuming they're working today) that might be good?
I've had problems receiving emails from them before (although it might be my ISP who just block some emails without even putting them into SPAM folder for me to look at).


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 31, 2018)

HelixK said:


> You know you want EWC, go for it! :D
> 
> Studio Strings Pro also provides ensemble, half and divisi samples. Totally worth it.



I have no space for any of these anyway. But yes, i doubt i can get the choir for such a good price in the next months.
I don´t think i need all the extras in the StudioStringsPro but i really miss the close mics. The tree mics comes with too much room for me for some user cases.
I already have StudioBrassCore and that´s enough and for sure i will get StudioWindsCore as well.
But especially with the Strings i really want that very close and dry sound (o.k. and the divisi might be very useful as well for me).
I could upgrade at any time but since i put both versions into the WL i could now upgrade also for 40% less that makes the same price as i had choosen the pro version with the 40% and so i even have both versions. Strange. So it always makes sense for me to buy the core version and then upgrade to the pro. So i get 2 versions for the same price and have always a light version at hand and "2" licenses as well.
My plug-in money is already gone but these offers are just too good to pass.
Together with the StudioBrassCore i bought on promo it would make a total of about €810.
And then i have to wait maybe another 2 months before i could use the SStPro and EWC since i would need a new extern 1TB (or 2) SSD on top (i´m already lurking for a Samsung T5 since i´m really happy with the T1 and T3 i already have).
Maybe i cancel my holiday this summer and go for all of it instead. Music creation, even if it is just have half an hour a day, sometimes is like holiday every time i open these wonderful tools under my fingers.
I just wish my family would understand that.


----------



## PSKLN (Dec 31, 2018)

Yay, after hours of hours of reading and watching walkthroughs and reviews, I finally made it:
- SSoS - to accomplish my beloved SSO
- Martyn Ware N.I.C. - Roland M100 + Jupiter 7 synth sample lib - superkool!
- eDNA Earth - love the idea and the sounds, could become one of my go-to-synths
- and Orchestral Swarm - I am not sure, how much use I'll get out of this, but their are so many very adorable sounds in it, absolutely love it.
...SSEvo and Spitfire Percussion (Joby Burgess) had to be postponed for this.

I am also interested in the EW Choir and Spitfire Studio line, but will wait a little, and check out the soon coming MSB. ...budget is crushed for now, anyway.

Thank you Spitfire for the great lib's, and for the offering!
Happy NYE everybody :-D


----------



## Grégory Betton (Dec 31, 2018)

I've...
1) Completed my OA libraries collection with the OA Evolutions.
2) Fell in love with the Bohemian bundle
3) Bought Albion 2, 3 and 4 to complete my existing bundle
4) Added Strings Evo as a useful layering and living tool
5) Taken the Euphone because, after seeing it so many times in Christian's studio, it's now mine muahahaha!


----------



## MrHStudio (Dec 31, 2018)

rnappi said:


> I contacted support, but still haven't received my codes. Oh well.. maybe next year?


Christians vlog today said so many tickets they are way behind so I expect they will get there.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 31, 2018)

MrHStudio said:


> Christians vlog today said so many tickets they are way behind so I expect they will get there.



I bought BHCT about a half an hour before the wishlist expiration, and the charge to my credit card went through (299.40 USD), but I got this error message: The operation failed because there was a problem with the database.” So I paid my money (checked with the credit card company) but have nothing to show for it. So I opened a support ticket, described the problem, attached two screenshots and wished them a Happy New Year. I sure hope I can get this straightened out. That’s what I get for waiting until the last minute. Can’t wait!


----------



## hansandersen (Dec 31, 2018)

Nothing. I bought nothing.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Dec 31, 2018)

Finally, I did it and joined the Spitfire club. I'm very happy!

I purchased Studio Brass Core and Studio Strings Professional. The dry sound is the perfect companion for my beloved LASS, so many additional articulations. Looking forward to the woodwinds now.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 31, 2018)

I pondered bhtc and phobos, but decided to hold onto my gold.


----------



## Consona (Dec 31, 2018)

hansandersen said:


> Nothing. I bought nothing.


Same here. I really wanted but I think I have too much money in sample libraries already for my skill level in composing.


----------



## bfreepro (Dec 31, 2018)

Symphonic Woodwinds!


----------



## tokatila (Jan 1, 2019)

Added Bernard Herrmann for -58% = 209 €. Shout out to my man Robocop Collins 66 @robcollins66


----------



## gussunkri (Jan 1, 2019)

Bought BDT. Looking forward to exploring it later. I hope it will be a great writing tool.


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 1, 2019)

O.k. Final results now:
Studio Strings Core, Eric Whitacre Choir and just a few minutes ago upgraded with the code to Studio Strings Pro. Also i bought Studio Brass Core before the intro sale was gone.
That means with the other tools i already own from Spitfire Audio (Hans Zimmer Strings, Albion V and British Drama Toolkit) there is no company i spend more money for.....congratulations Spitfire.
God thank´s that i didn´t had BHCT in the wishlist.
Now just saving money for a new SSD so i can download and use all my new additions


----------



## emu (Jan 1, 2019)

I ended up with Eric Whitacre Choir and Spitfire Percussion (as part of the Symphony Complete bundle - I had already the rest of this bundle so it was the best price for me. In addition I got the Orchestral Grand Piano with this bundle too but as I already have enough pianos it was not what I was after - it was a nice add on). 

Was thinking about the Swarms bundle too but I decided to spent this money on a new support plan for Avid Media Composer so maybe next time .


----------



## damcry (Jan 1, 2019)

tokatila said:


> Added Bernard Herrmann for -58% = 209 €. Shout out to my man Robocop Collins 66 @robcollins66


Thanks so much for the info


----------



## Forecheck (Jan 1, 2019)

I picked up:

SCS
BHCT
BDT

I had also picked up Ark 4 during the pre-release, so have quite a few to learn (these are my first SF and OT tools) and explore!! I also have EWSO Gold which I dislike because of how wet it is (no close mics). Happy New Year all!


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 1, 2019)

Oh and thank´s to Spitfire sales and i don´t want to wait too long to use my latest and greatest, i ordered now also a new 2TB SSD........so one day in the new year starts heavy on my bank account.
And i thought G.A.S. is bad with synth plug-ins and apps but sample libraries are much worse.
It still makes me happy, so i guess it must be worth it at the end 
But i swear i will be more productive in 2019......


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jan 3, 2019)

Add

British Drama Toolkit

and

Orchestral Swarm

Thank you Team Spitfire!


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 2, 2019)

Cinebient said:


> O.k. Final results now:
> Studio Strings Core, Eric Whitacre Choir and just a few minutes ago upgraded with the code to Studio Strings Pro. Also i bought Studio Brass Core before the intro sale was gone.
> That means with the other tools i already own from Spitfire Audio (Hans Zimmer Strings, Albion V and British Drama Toolkit) there is no company i spend more money for.....congratulations Spitfire.
> God thank´s that i didn´t had BHCT in the wishlist.
> Now just saving money for a new SSD so i can download and use all my new additions



HI...how do you like SF Studio Brass? Compared to your other brass libraries, if you own them. I am considering it over Century Brass. Thanks


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 2, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> HI...how do you like SF Studio Brass? Compared to your other brass libraries, if you own them. I am considering it over Century Brass. Thanks



I really like it so far (but did not have really much time to explore it in depth, damn life). I do not have much brass libraries beside this, FORZO from Heavyocity and the stuff which comes with other tools like The Orchestra, Kontakt, Logic, some really good things on my iOS devices like iSymphonic which has some really good brass sounds too and some other things. 
I maybe consider to get the pro version since i miss the close mics really. But then it might be a bit over the top for me since i feel covered with brass so far for my usage. But i like the Studio Brass more than the Studio Strings from SF. 
For studio brass sounds at least SF Studio Brass is the best i used so far for me. 
I cannot compare to Century Brass so i do not know what would be the better one for you.
I do not regret the buy at the end so i am quite happy with SF Studio Brass Core so far.
But i mainly make more (cinematic)ambient, hybrid soundtrack and electronic mixed with acoustic stuff and not so much pure and/or traditional orchestra stuff.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 2, 2019)

Cinebient said:


> I really like it so far (but did not have really much time to explore it in depth, damn life). I do not have much brass libraries beside this, FORZO from Heavyocity and the stuff which comes with other tools like The Orchestra, Kontakt, Logic, some really good things on my iOS devices like iSymphonic which has some really good brass sounds too and some other things.
> I maybe consider to get the pro version since i miss the close mics really. But then it might be a bit over the top for me since i feel covered with brass so far for my usage. But i like the Studio Brass more than the Studio Strings from SF.
> For studio brass sounds at least SF Studio Brass is the best i used so far for me.
> I cannot compare to Century Brass so i do not know what would be the better one for you.
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I will make cinematic film.TV stuff. Do you feel that it would be also suited for this as well?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 2, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> HI...how do you like SF Studio Brass? Compared to your other brass libraries, if you own them. I am considering it over Century Brass. Thanks



Completely, inexcusably off topic, but it's sure nice to see a member from the home of the Easton Assassin, my favorite fighter!


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 3, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will make cinematic film.TV stuff. Do you feel that it would be also suited for this as well?



From my point of view i would say yes but beware that i am not a pro making a living from it. I am just a (serious)hobbyist with sometimes little commercial projects not worth a mention.
So others here might be better to ask. But i know what i like and what i personally can imagine and want to hear, so i say yes.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 3, 2019)

Cinebient said:


> From my point of view i would say yes but beware that i am not a pro making a living from it. I am just a (serious)hobbyist with sometimes little commercial projects not worth a mention.
> So others here might be better to ask. But i know what i like and what i personally can imagine and want to hear, so i say yes.



Thank you very much for your honest reply.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 3, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Completely, inexcusably off topic, but it's sure nice to see a member from the home of the Easton Assassin, my favorite fighter!



Took me a few times to get what you were saying..LOL and yes, I live a few blocks from Larry Holmes Drive.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 3, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Took me a few times to get what you were saying..LOL and yes, I live a few blocks from Larry Holmes Drive.



AWESOME! He was such a great fighter, I grew up watching him as champ. He came sooooo close to winning the title a second time, love him!


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 4, 2019)

He was a great fighter. Loved the fact that Gerry Cooney hit him below the belt three times, and Holmes still beat him handily.

Easton is also the home of a “pop” organist named Brad Swanson who was playing cocktail hour at his steady gig when I played Easton, Pa in the 70s


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 4, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> He was a great fighter. Loved the fact that Gerry Cooney hit him below the belt three times, and Holmes still beat him handily.



Sorry everyone for being so off topic, but one of the most amusing parts of that fight was how everyone played up Cooney beyond reason. He went stumbling around like a bum when Holmes knocked him down in the 2nd round (!) and ended up getting righteously beaten up. 

That said, Cooney at that one point in time was fighting like a top contender (perhaps second only to Larry), so go figure.


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 6, 2019)

Ah, the Spitfire Audio Wishlist was certainly eventful this year! I've been participating ever since I've purchased my very first library from them back in 2015. So I was quite disappointed when I didn't find any dinosaur eggs in my Christmas stocking.. During the next ten days and more, I could hear those familiar rustlings of the synthetic tail everywhere!

But in the end I've finally gotten the response from Customer Support and the discount code for eDNA Earth. As a huge fan of Stephenson Steam Band concept, I was greatly intrigued by this library especially since its last big update. Although Earth is certainly one of the most affordable Spitfire titles, the discount was most welcome to me - always with quite limited means. On the other hand, I've somehow managed to purchase twelve of their libraries so far and I can happily say I now have almost everything I've really wanted and needed from their incredible products.


----------



## MatteoCarlito (Feb 6, 2019)

Sorry for the stupid question, but what kind of deal you get if you put some products in a Whish List with Spitfire? they send you some kind of code ore something?


----------



## JT (Feb 6, 2019)

MatteoCarlito said:


> Sorry for the stupid question, but what kind of deal you get if you put some products in a Whish List with Spitfire? they send you some kind of code ore something?


Not a stupid question at all. This promotion ran in December. You create an account with Spitfire and add libraries that you want to a wishlist. After Christmas, Spitfire would email you special codes which would take 40% off of the price for single libraries or 30% off the price of collections. You then had a week to decide which of the items in your wishlist you would actually purchase.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 6, 2019)

JT said:


> Not a stupid question at all. This promotion ran in December. You create an account with Spitfire and add libraries that you want to a wishlist. After Christmas, Spitfire would email you special codes which would take 40% off of the price for single libraries or 30% off the price of collections. You then had a week to decide which of the items in your wishlist you would actually purchase.


Last year Spitfire ran a wish list sale in May as well, though I seem to recall the discounts were smaller, or maybe they only gave it on a limited number of items on your wish list.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Feb 6, 2019)

Bought the solo strings. Fantastic library. Already used it on around three tracks in the last month.


----------



## MatteoCarlito (Feb 6, 2019)

JT said:


> Not a stupid question at all. This promotion ran in December. You create an account with Spitfire and add libraries that you want to a wishlist. After Christmas, Spitfire would email you special codes which would take 40% off of the price for single libraries or 30% off the price of collections. You then had a week to decide which of the items in your wishlist you would actually purchase.



Thank you so much Jt, so I guess I will just have to wait for a future sale . Prices in this industry are high, I don’t discuss the reasons about it, i am pretty sure they need a lot of work to produce virtual instruments, I am just an amateur, my core is writing and directing movies, but in my field prices are lower (eg. premiere css comes with a subscription). For what I saw seems that the East West subscription is the fairest way to enter in this world. But I like so much Spitfire  they look so cool


----------

